# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Cryptosoma cristata

## Filipe Pacheco

_Cryptosoma cristata_



Caranguejo pequeno (7 cm, normalmente menos), muito vulgar sobre fundos arenosos, a baixa profundidade junto à costa...é inofensivo a qualquer animal, incluindo peixes minúsculos e pequenos eremitas, são resistentes e apenas comem alimento vivo (búzios, caramujos, lapas). No seu habitat natural é visto durante o dia a "passear" pela areia junto de peixes aranha e solhas, mal pressente o perigo enterra-se rapidamente na areia, deixando apenas os dois olhos fora dela. Animal colorido e irrequieto, usa as suas pinças para se alimentar e para se enterrar na areia com facilidade. Parente do _Calappa granulata_ de águas mais frias.

Distribuição: Açores, Madeira, Canárias, Cabo Verde, Santa Helena e nas zonas mais quentes do mediterrâneo.

----------

